# Oh The Fun You Can Have With A Towel



## Diabeticliberty (Jun 27, 2016)

Sadly however Boris does find such things a little bit tiring


----------



## Copepod (Jun 27, 2016)

My cat and I have been feeling in need of a "Don't Panic" towel, from Hitch Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy, since early on Friday morning, and are planning our next move... Maybe things will be clearer by next Towel Day, 25th May 2017.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 27, 2016)

I just keep thinking of Terry Pratchett, and the content of the Discworld book, 'Interesting Times'.

It becomes apparent as you read it, that the innocent-sounding parting wish expressed to someone, 'May you live in interesting times!' - is FAR from a good wish - in fact - it's a curse!

Oh, sheeeet ........


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 27, 2016)

trophywench said:


> I just keep thinking of Terry Pratchett, and the content of the Discworld book, 'Interesting Times'.
> 
> It becomes apparent as you read it, that the innocent-sounding parting wish expressed to someone, 'May you live in interesting times!' - is FAR from a good wish - in fact - it's a curse!
> 
> Oh, sheeeet ........



I always thought that it was a Chinese saying!


----------



## Sally71 (Jun 28, 2016)

Oh he's so cuuuuuuuuuute....
Want want want 

Did anyone watch the Secret Life of Kittens the last couple of weeks?  More gorgeous bundles of fluff! (And some naughty ones, trashing lots of toilet rolls in the middle of the night...)


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jun 28, 2016)

Sally71 said:


> Oh he's so cuuuuuuuuuute....
> Want want want
> 
> Did anyone watch the Secret Life of Kittens the last couple of weeks?  More gorgeous bundles of fluff! (And some naughty ones, trashing lots of toilet rolls in the middle of the night...)




The first maine coon kitten I ever got was a very tall and long legged gangly kitten. It was just coming up to Christmas when I bought him and a few days after I got him I put up the tree. What a disaster. He used to climb up the centre column and hang off the branches by his teeth. 4 nights running he tipped the thing over and crunched up all of the baubles until in the end I had no choice but to take the tree down. He once set his own tail on fire which he then wafted in front of his own face but did not look particularly phased by the issue.


----------



## Redkite (Jun 28, 2016)

What a cute kitty cat


----------



## Redkite (Jun 28, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> The first maine coon kitten I ever got was a very tall and long legged gangly kitten. It was just coming up to Christmas when I bought him and a few days after I got him I put up the tree. What a disaster. He used to climb up the centre column and hang off the branches by his teeth. 4 nights running he tipped the thing over and crunched up all of the baubles until in the end I had no choice but to take the tree down. He once set his own tail on fire which he then wafted in front of his own face but did not look particularly phased by the issue.



Ha ha, my cat loves the Christmas tree - he just circles it looking for what he wants to grab next, and systematically strips off all the ornaments.  I have to watch him though or he chews the fairy light cable - so if I'm going out I have to shut him out of that room.  (How did we get onto Christmas?  Aargh it's much too soon!).


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jun 28, 2016)

Redkite said:


> Ha ha, my cat loves the Christmas tree - he just circles it looking for what he wants to grab next, and systematically strips off all the ornaments.  I have to watch him though or he chews the fairy light cable - so if I'm going out I have to shut him out of that room.  (How did we get onto Christmas?  Aargh it's much too soon!).




It's only 214 days. Can I open my Advent calendar please?????? Can I ? Can I?  Can I?


----------



## Redkite (Jun 28, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> It's only 214 days. Can I open my Advent calendar please?????? Can I ? Can I?  Can I?



Nope.


----------



## Copepod (Jun 28, 2016)

Cat in Christmas hamper box - box stayed in living room for months because she liked it so much. She also loves playing with plastic straps, behind the box.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jun 28, 2016)

Copepod said:


> Cat in Christmas hamper box - box stayed in living room for months because she liked it so much. She also loves playing with plastic straps, behind the box.
> View attachment 1510




What an absolutely delightful creature. A very elegant kitty indeed


----------



## Copepod (Jun 28, 2016)

I know I'm biased, but she is a very lovely cat. She was 7 in that photo, now now 15 years old and still like a kitten


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jun 28, 2016)

I can accept biased. I am very biased too. I love all cats. Every one is unique. I can sit and watch them all day


----------



## Northerner (Jun 29, 2016)

Copepod said:


> I know I'm biased, but she is a very lovely cat. She was 7 in that photo, now now 15 years old and still like a kitten


She's a beautiful cat


----------



## KookyCat (Jun 29, 2016)

Stop showing me the gorgeous cats, I insist.  im trying to resist the urge to cat up.  This is the first time ever I haven't had at least one cat (usually 4) and I've discovered I'm most definitely a cat person.  I love my dog very much but life is less rich without my feline brood, i even miss the presents, you know the ones, the half eaten corpses of small furry or feathered woodland creatures.  Caught myself collecting feathers on my dog walk the other day (abandoned feathers I'm not a plucker ) a little ritual I've indulged in for years because my brood all enjoyed a good play with a feather, then I realised that I no longer have a brood so I left them in a little pile for the wild cats who live near the lake (more strays with a nice den than wild but they'd have a try at eating a finger if you offered one).  I want cats [sulks].


----------



## Copepod (Jun 29, 2016)

I know what your mean about feathers. When I work at rare breeds farm, I often bring home a feather or two from hens, ducks or geese for cat in ticket booth or my cat at home.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jun 29, 2016)

When my wife and I very recently split up she took my 2 or rather our 2 with her. For the first time in 20 years I now have no cats and think that I need to go looking at kittens. Frankly it is going to have to be maine coons again since I find thd breed absolutely mesmerising. 

KookyCat you really need cats. Every person on the planet needs cats. Do not deny yourself. Go and get some today. You know it makes sense


----------



## Northerner (Jun 29, 2016)

I've been considering getting a cat too, although I've virtually got one because my neighbour's cat is incredibly sociable  The other day I was hanging my washing out and he insisted on sitting either on the washing or (trying to) sit in the peg box, and every time I bent for a peg he rubbed his head against my hand and mewled at me for tummy tickles - took me at least twice as long to get the job done!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jun 29, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I've been considering getting a cat too, although I've virtually got one because my neighbour's cat is incredibly sociable  The other day I was hanging my washing out and he insisted on sitting either on the washing or (trying to) sit in the peg box, and every time I bent for a peg he rubbed his head against my hand and mewled at me for tummy tickles - took me at least twice as long to get the job done!




I hope you mean the cat was having a tummy tickle and not your neighbour


----------



## Annette (Jun 29, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Every person on the planet needs cats.


I do not need cats. Now dogs on the other hand... (proper dogs. Not yappy irritating little ones.)


----------



## Copepod (Jun 29, 2016)

Have I mentioned that my cat comes for walks in her harness and retractable lead? Took her round a permanent orienteering course once. Her map reading wasn't too good - she prefers burrowing under OS maps on floor indoors to A4 size o maps - but she loved climbing on top of each post.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jun 29, 2016)

Annette said:


> I do not need cats. Now dogs on the other hand... (proper dogs. Not yappy irritating little ones.)



Annette I am going to buy you a kitten. She will undoubtedly melt your cold conditions heart


----------



## Annette (Jun 29, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Annette I am going to buy you a kitten. She will undoubtedly melt your cold conditions heart


Nope, not going to happen. 'cos kittens (which I do admit occasionally look cute) turn into cats that dig up my beautiful garden. My garden is way more important than a cat I'm afraid...And dont tell me it cos they're looking for someone elses territory to do it in, and they wouldnt do it in their own, I work with someone who had cats a long while (cos the kids wanted them, the ex said yes, then the ex left and didnt take the cats...) and couldnt wait to get rid of the little blighters cos they constantly cr@pped all over the garden.


----------



## stacey_w (Jun 30, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Sadly however Boris does find such things a little bit tiring


That is the most beautiful cat one ever seen! Love him!! X


----------



## FergusC (Jul 2, 2016)

Annette said:


> Nope, not going to happen. 'cos kittens (which I do admit occasionally look cute) turn into cats that dig up my beautiful garden. My garden is way more important than a cat I'm afraid...And dont tell me it cos they're looking for someone elses territory to do it in, and they wouldnt do it in their own, I work with someone who had cats a long while (cos the kids wanted them, the ex said yes, then the ex left and didnt take the cats...) and couldnt wait to get rid of the little blighters cos they constantly cr@pped all over the garden.


The cats or the kids?


----------



## Annette (Jul 2, 2016)

Both,I suspect


----------

